# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  من اراد ان يعزي امام زمانه فاليتفضل

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*من اراد ان يعزي امام زمانه فاليتفضل* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليك يا صاحب الزمان
السلام عليك يا بقية الله صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك
سيدي ومولاي وامامي يا حجة الله عظم الله لك الاجر بمصاب جدك امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
تهدمت والله اركان الهدى متى تظهر سيدي لتعيد اركانها بالانتقام من ظالمي اجدادك ومن ظلمك سيدي
ولم يفهم فقه الانتظار لك؛ سيدي طال الانتظار وشمت بنا الاعداء
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
كلمات ابعثها لامام زمانك لاتبخل بها لتسليه عن غربته ووحدته وطول انتظاره وغفلة شيعته عنه وعدم معرفة حقه
فانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## علوكه

> *من اراد ان يعزي امام زمانه فاليتفضل* 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
> السلام عليك يا صاحب الزمان
> السلام عليك يا بقية الله صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك
> سيدي ومولاي وامامي يا حجة الله عظم الله لك الاجر بمصاب جدك امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
> تهدمت والله اركان الهدى متى تظهر سيدي لتعيد اركانها بالانتقام من ظالمي اجدادك ومن ظلمك سيدي
> ولم يفهم فقه الانتظار لك؛ سيدي طال الانتظار وشمت بنا الاعداء
> وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون



 

_اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد_ 
_اعزي العالم الاسلامي جميعا_ 
_بمصاب_ 
_امير المؤمنين عليه السلام_ 
_وسيد الوصيين_ 
_اسلام عليك يا امامي وامام الانس والجان_
_يسلمووووو_
_اخي اويس_ 
_جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك_

----------


## عاشق العسكري

مشكووووور أخوي 
عطاك الله ألف عافية
تحياتي.

----------


## miss to0ota

يسلمو اخوي .. 

في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله .. 


لاننحرم جديدكـ .. ]

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الكافي 
ُ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الثَّالِثِ عليه السلام قَالَ يَقُولُ:
السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا وَلِيَّ اللَّهِ أَنْتَ أَوَّلُ مَظْلُومٍ وَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ غُصِبَ حَقُّهُ صَبَرْتَ وَ احْتَسَبْتَ حَتَّى أَتَاكَ الْيَقِينُ فَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ لَقِيتَ اللَّهَ وَ أَنْتَ شَهِيدٌ عَذَّبَ اللَّهُ قَاتِلَكَ بِأَنْوَاعِ الْعَذَابِ وَ جَدَّدَ عَلَيْهِ الْعَذَابَ جِئْتُكَ عَارِفاً بِحَقِّكَ مُسْتَبْصِراً بِشَأْنِكَ مُعَادِياً لِأَعْدَائِكَ وَ مَنْ ظَلَمَكَ أَلْقَى عَلَى ذَلِكَ رَبِّي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ يَا وَلِيَّ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِي ذُنُوباً كَثِيرَةً فَاشْفَعْ لِي إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّ لَكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَقَاماً مَحْمُوداً مَعْلُوماً وَ إِنَّ لَكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ جَاهاً وَ شَفَاعَةً وَ قَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى وَ لا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضى‏
..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
انا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 

اعزي صاحب العصر والزمان بهذا المصاب العظيم 
بوفاة وليد الكعبة وقالع باب خيبر وشهيد المحراب المضروب بالهام 
الامام علي بن ابى طالب ( عليه السلام ) 

يا فرج الله متى الظهور فنحن في الانتظااااااااار


يسلمو اخوي اويبس القرني

----------


## الحال2007مه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
أعزي صاحب الامر بهذا المصاب الجلل
استشهاد مولى الموحدين وإمام المتقين أمير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
يعطيك العافيه على طرحك للموضوع

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يا برق إن جئت الغري فقل له *****أتراك تعلم من بأرضك مودع 
فيك ابن عمران الكليم وبعـده ******عيسى يقفيـه واحمـد يتبـع 
بل فيك جبريل وميكال واسـراف ***يل والملأ المقدس اجمـع 
بل فيك نور الله جـل جلالـه ********لذوي البصائر يُستشف ويلمع 
يا قالع الباب الذي عن هـزّه ********عجزت أكف أربعون وأربـع 
ما العالـم العلـوي إلا تربـةفيها *******لجثتك الشريفة مضجـع

----------


## ألوان الفرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
نعزي صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله ظهورة بهدا المصاب الجلل
السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي

----------


## نبض قلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستيعن
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

أقدم أحر التعآزي إلى سيدي ومولآي صاحب العصر والزمآن 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حزني .. وعزائي ابثه..*
*إلى صاحب الهم الثقيل..*
*إلى صاحب الحزن الدائم..*
*إلى صاحب القلب الحزين..*

*مأجور يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان ..*
*أنت المُعزى بأجدادك الطاهرين..*

*مأجور..*



*أخي الكريم اويس..*
*رحم الله والديك..*
*وجُزيت خيراً عن مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان..*
*اللهم عجل فرجه..*

*ورزقنا الله وإياكم نصرته..والاستشهاد بين يديه.*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اراد ان يعزي امام زمانه فاليتفضل* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام عليك يا صاحب الزمان*
*السلام عليك يا بقية الله صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك*
*سيدي ومولاي وامامي يا حجة الله عظم الله لك الاجر بمصاب جدك امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*تهدمت والله اركان الهدى متى تظهر سيدي لتعيد اركانها بالانتقام من ظالمي اجدادك ومن ظلمك سيدي*
*ولم يفهم فقه الانتظار لك؛ سيدي طال الانتظار وشمت بنا الاعداء*
*وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 


*مشكور ابني* 

*اويس  القرني* 

*على  هذا  الموضوع* 

*وارسال  التعزية الى  مولاي صاحب الزمان  عجل  الله فرجه الشريف* 


*وبعد  اذنك  سانقله الى  مكانه المناسب* 

*منتدى الأذكار اليومية* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليك يا ابا طارق عظم الله لك الاجر بشهادت ابونا الواقعي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
ونشكر لكم جهودكم لمواضيعي واعتذر من زحماتكم

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليك يا صاحب الزمان
السلام عليك يا بقية الله صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك
سيدي ومولاي وامامي يا حجة الله عظم الله لك الاجر بمصاب جدك امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
تهدمت والله اركان الهدى متى تظهر سيدي لتعيد اركانها بالانتقام من ظالمي اجدادك ومن ظلمك سيدي
ولم يفهم فقه الانتظار لك؛ سيدي طال الانتظار وشمت بنا الاعداء
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون 


جزاك الله خير

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد


اعزي امامي صاحب العصر والزمان بوفاه الامام علي عليه السلام



العجل العجل ياصاحب الزمان


متى الفرج ياصاحب الزمان

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليك يا صاحب الزمان
السلام عليك يا بقية الله صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك صلى الله عليك
سيدي ومولاي وامامي يا حجة الله عظم الله لك الاجر بمصاب جدك امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
تهدمت والله اركان الهدى متى تظهر سيدي لتعيد اركانها بالانتقام من ظالمي اجدادك ومن ظلمك سيدي
ولم يفهم فقه الانتظار لك؛ سيدي طال الانتظار وشمت بنا الاعداء
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------

